# 1964 Smiths Astral



## plainsdrifter (Feb 23, 2019)

I have one of these with a separate mini-dial for the second-hand. It still works, keeps good time, and looks quite smart. I used it for 3 years and that apart has just been lying around.

Is it worth anything? The eBay values vary greatly.


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Hard to give a figure, but Smiths Watches do not fetch a great amount. They do seem to have gone up lately, but a lot you see at higher prices are Dealers and do not seem to sell. They were mass produced and Cheap. E-bay is a good place to check, but look what is being bidded on not buy now. And check Auction Sites.


----------



## plainsdrifter (Feb 23, 2019)

Many thanks. It's on eBay now. A dealer has bid £50 but I'm going to sit it out.


----------



## plainsdrifter (Feb 23, 2019)

I got £107!


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

plainsdrifter said:


> I got £107!


 You did well :thumbsup:


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Really ! The earlier models are more collectible as so i read had better movements


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Usually very high quality movements, they do seem to be jumping up in price


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Yes, I have seen a few vintage Smiths wristwatches around and about and have been amazed at how prices have risen. I feel it might now be becoming overheated and in need of a cold shower - the market for old Smiths watches that is. :biggrin:


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

I have a woman's Smiths Astral calibre 200 gold plated. Lovely movement, just missing the Bracelet. Only bought for a few quid.

Also got a Smiths mans watch, cleaned but do you think i can get the Pallet Fork in!


----------

